# Plexiglass Stick - Where Can I Find These To Buy?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

http://hiro.alliancehorlogere.com/en/Tooling/Plexiglass_Stick

Yes i know i could make my own, but im LAZY

i saw one of the watchmakers using this and i just really liked it.

Does anyone know where i can get these in the UK from , i know burgeon do a Black and red version but i really like the transparent.

Thanks in advance as usual.

Jonathan


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i used to use toothpicks (not used toothpicks mind you :lol: )


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

do a search for acrylic swizzle sticks on fleabay , cut the ends off and shape as you require


----------

